# highroyds tunnel system



## boxerheaven (Mar 10, 2008)

here we are again highroyds has a massive tunnel and cellar system which stretches for miles and miles even i think over the road to the chapel. originally you would have been able to go down the cellar in one ward and come up miles away in another. they are suprisingly clean and apart from someone stripping the copper or whatever it is pikies nick down there it is untouched. because of the work being done some of the tunnels are blocked but here are just a few of my 
photos (hope your not bored yet and i have put them in the right place)


[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54db297ec0.jpg']




[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d55124c885e.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54db271590.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54ddb8a77b.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54ddb6329c.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54ddb3bda4.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54e1a5787d.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54e1a7e1aa.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647d54e1aa52b7.jpg']



[/lb]


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2008)

Ooh, I like those. Lots of nice details and really good pics.
Cheers


----------

